# 40HP How big the gas tank??



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Right now I have a 9.9Pro kicker on my 14-15' lund. I can go about 3 days on almost 7 gallons of gas.  

The boat is rated for a 40hp and I was wondering if 7 gallons were enough for that large of a motor. I will go out on Erie on nice 1-3 footer days but rarely go far offshore. The 9.9 keeps me real close to shore, usually not outside a breakwall. 

I was thinking of going with the Etec series or mercury which I have now and am very happy with. Just want to know if etec 2stroke might be better than 4 strokers.

Also, if I went with a 30HP how much performance diff is there between 30 and 40?

Thx guys.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO, 40hp on your boat will make it quite fast but a 7 gallon tank is too small.
WalleyGuy has a 50 on his 16 Lund Alaskan and he does 30 mph so that should give you something to think about. I think the Etec Rudes are nice but I prefer a 4 stroke from the standpoint of quietness and smoothness. To each his own.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a pro crappie 175 from tracker that had a 40 on it and it came with an 11 gallon fuel tank and had a top speed of about 25mph


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I kinda figured 40 was quite overkill. Considering I don't have a console 30mph might be a bit fast. The 30hp's I have seen all seem to be rated with the 6.6 fuel tanks. I guess that's my best bet. I can always take a second small 3 gallon tank for a backup if needed. I have plenty of room for it.

my 9.9 will get me about 10mph.. depending on waves and gear. What could I expect from 30HP? If I get a top end/top speed style prop I would be guessing 20-25mph. 

I dunno cuz I have never gone that fast in my boat but it doesn't seem very fast. I know how fast 10 is... and it is SLOOOOOW. 

Is there a place where you can rent/try a motor before you buy? I would hate to plop a few grand down and then be unhappy again (9.9 decision).

Thx!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say go with a 25. For your boat, anything more might be pushing it. I would pick up a second tank, equal in size to the first. Better to have more than you need than not enough.

I'm using a 9.9 on my MFG 16'. I can't get it on plane, but I've got a lot of perch from it. If I get another motor for it, I'm only gonna get a 25 for it. It's rated for an 85 and I have a 75 horse Johnson I'm still working on. 

Just my opinion. Hope all works well. I would think a 4-stroke would be easier to start, etc, if you fish colder weather. If not, a 2-stroke should be fine.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I fished out of a 14' Starcraft for years and it had a 25 rude 2 stroke with (2) 6 gallon tanks. Plenty of motor to get from A to B and could troll 2-3 eight hour days before running both tanks dry. Nice to have a full second tank when that first one runs out...especially if you are out a ways. I didn't have a speedo on the boat but I would guess it would run 20-25mph with all my gear and another person in the boat. I am sure the beam on your boat is much wider than my old boat so performance may be a little different, but it is a nice change from the 9.9 youhave now.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i have a 16.5 ' crestliner with a 2 stroke merc. on it and i can do 18-20 mph by myself put another 250 lbs and it drops to 10-12 mph . i would go with the 4 stroke because of the smell and no mixing oil & gas , go with the 40 if you have the $$, then you wont be second guessing yourself.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Im assuming that your 9.9 is a 2-stroke, so given the significant improvement in fuel economy when going from a carbureted 2-stroke to a 4-stroke, I personally wouldnt be afraid to go to a 15, 20 or even 25 HP 4-stroke on your rig w/o increasing fuel capacity. 

Your present motor is a 70# unit. The current 40 HP 4-strokes range from around 200# (Yam, Honda, Merc) to as much as 240# for Suzuki & the hefty E-Tec 2-stroke. This additional weight is all hanging right on the transom. Now, consider adding more fuel capacity @ 7# to the gallon. Im certain that the bigger motor will handle the extra weight, but what is the effect on the boats ride, handling & load capacity? Putting a 40HP E-Tec & 6 more gallons of fuel in your boat would ad 210# to what your boat now weighs  the same as another well-dressed passenger! 

My boat, a 16 Lund, is also rated for 40 HP but was built pre-4-stroke when the garden-variety 2-stroke 40 weighed about 180#. Im running a 25HP Merc 2-stroke that weighs about 110#, runs a pretty full day on 6 gallons, & has hit 25 MPH GPS under optimal conditions. When it comes time to re-power, Id really like to go big but sometimes when I think about it, Im a little hesitant to double the weight on my (old) transom.

Maybe Im the only one, but Im waiting for the outboard manufacturers to put serious effort into motors from 25-40 HP.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a 40 hp tiller on my 16.5 lowe and a 6 gallon tank will get me out 12 miles aqnd troll for 4 hours and back. top speed is 28 mph.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Man you guys really put it in perspective for me.

I do think 40 is overkill and I don't have the fuel for it anyways.

A 25 or 30 hp is the ticket for me..

Now, esentially the merc 25 & 30 are that same motor just rated at more HP with higher RPM on the 30. The bore and stroke and all that stuff is identical. Fuel parts I'm sure are diff but that's a given.

My final question is this. Do you guys think a 30HP is warranted on Erie over a 25.

I would hate to buy a 25 just for Atwood lake which I still have yet to fish.

Thx again guys!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

extra hp will always come in handy ,especially with a heavy load and high seas. even when on inland lakes and it kicks up.but of course the 25 will do.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 25hp 2 stroke on my 14-15' Lund Rebel tiller.
It will go about 28 miles on one 6.6 gal tank. It is more than enough power for Lake Erie but then we would not be caught out there in anything bigger than 3' waves. Heck, half the time you can't open it up all the way on Erie because you would bury the front end sliding down the backside of the waves.
I can go 23 mph gps by myself but I'm loaded with 3 batteries and lots of lead weights and other fishing equipment.
Get a 25hp 4 stroke. It's more than enough power. Keep your 9.9 too for Piedmont, Walborn, Pymy, Leesville and all those other good lakes.

I just got a second tank for a backup but the only place I will need it is the Ohio River. I don't go 13 miles out on Erie. No need to.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool lewz. That's the same boat I have. 

What the proper thing to do when you get a huge 5' wake coming at you? 

I have road some big wakes out at Fairport and buried the nose a few times. Scared the begeezus out of me. Is there a way to keep from burying the nose?

I never hit them fast or try to just skip over them. I don't want to die out there!! heheh I thought most of my wave problems were not so much the size of the boat but the lack of horse power to get over them.

One good thing about erie... you don't have to go very far to get good fishing. It can be a vicious lake but a 1/2 out you should be fairly safe I would think to get back if you are paying attention.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

My 16' Lund with a 40 Hp 2-stroke 1994 engine is good for about 15 miles of running fast with about 3 hours of trolling, on a 6 gallon tank. I never take more than 6 gallons on inland lakes. When I go exploring up North, I'll take an extra 3 gallon tank, and have had to use it. Top speed is 30 mph with just me and my gear; it's around 25 mph with 3 guys heavily loaded.

While the 30 Hp engine is likely plenty for a 14' boat, you would likely never be upset from having too much horsepower. Having too little power could leave you disappointed.

As for 2 vs. 4-stroke, my 9.9 4-stroke kicker is a dream to troll with...... REALLY quiet and doesn't seem to burn any gas! If I were buying a new engine, I would definitely go for the 4-stroke.

- Dave


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

If you buy a four stroke the most critical hours are the first. If you don't break that motor in exactly as you should, it isn't going to be worth the gas sitting in the carbs.


----------

